# ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch



## Fleet (11. Dezember 2011)

Freitag der 09.12.2011

Auch der 3. Versuch ging in die Hose. Bei den Stimmenauszählungen ein einziges Chaos. Es kam dann von einem der Stimmenauszähler der Vorschlag, die Versammlung zu schließen. Dem stimmten die anwesenden Mitglieder zu.

Alle anstehenden Probleme wurden nun seit nunmehr 1. Jahr nicht behandelt. Schlimmer als in der Politik.

Kaum zu glauben, der Mißstrauensantrag gegen das geschäftsführende Präsidium wurde zwar abgelehnt, aber dennoch sprach sich 1/3 der anwesenden Stimmen gegen das geschäftsführende Präsidium aus. Hier hätte man die einmalige Chance gehabt - aber auch die ist vertan.

Gute Nacht HH Angler #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV JHV der 3. Versuch*

Ganz unabhängig vom Thema und den Problemen.

Vielen Dank, dass Du uns mal aus erster Hand berichtest. Sowas ist Gold wert, weil wir von der Redaktion ja immer wieder vorgeworfen bekommen, nach Hörensagen zu berichten.

Danke.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV JHV der 3. Versuch*

Wundert mich das wirklich?
Nein, eher nicht............


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV JHV der 3. Versuch*

die bringen das halt nicht auf die Reihe.

Edit Ralle 24 wegen off topic.


----------



## PatrickHH (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV JHV der 3. Versuch*

So ist es leider in Hamburg. Viel sagen kann man dazu nicht. Ein Hoch auf die verbandstreuen Popogucker. Gerne darf das gesamte Präsidium zum VDSF-Bund wechseln! Langsam scheint es wohl so, wie hier propagiert, die Hamburger Angler haben Nichts Anderes verdient!

Angler ohne eigene Meinung und genügend Verstand zu handeln.

Später wird wieder geheult und Keiner wußte von diesen Mist. Diesen Menschen könnte man auch die freien Gewässer in Hamburg nehmen und es würden nur einige Seifenblasen bleiben. 

Eventuell muss es soweit kommen und ich kann nur sagen:" Ihr habt es verdient!"

Die Überschrift sollte eventuell ergänzt werden, das Wort "Hamburg" würde nicht schaden. Obwohl bei der 3. JHV weiß wohl jeder, dass wir von Hamburg sprechen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Hab den Titel ergänzt Patrick, guter Hinweis.

Ich weiß auch nicht was noch alles passieren muss, damit die Angler in Deutschland endlich aufwachen. Es ist einfach unbegreiflich.


----------



## Fleet (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Ich kann nur allen empfehlen, geht auch einmal in Patrick's Forum unter "Wir sind Fisch", da sind inzwischen diverse Details zu erlesen.

Gruß
Fleet


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Moin

@fleet

Sehe ich das richtig,das die Taucherbilder wo es um die Tonnenweise Boilies geht, die angeblich auf dem grund eines See's schlummern und schuld sind am Umkippen....usw usw.

Diese Bilder die von Tauchern gemacht wurden,und für das Verbot im Anfüttern gesorgt haben,sind nun verschwunden????


lg


----------



## PatrickHH (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @fleet
> 
> ...



Gab es diese Bilder jemals?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Gab es diese Bilder jemals?



Der Brüller ist folgender Aufruf auf der Seite des DUC (Deutscher Unterwasser-Club) Hamburg:
http://www.duc-hamburg.de/forum/messages/1925.html

5 cm Boilies #h

Falls die Burschen mit ihren Anschuldigungen aber Recht haben sollten und tatsächlich massenweise Boilies dort reingepflastert wurden, kann man wieder mal nur den Kopf schütteln.

Solche Idioten gibt es überall:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3455180#post3455180
Eintrag 1947:
"Es kommt einer daher mit Schiebekarre und schaufelt mal eben einen ganzen Eimer Mais rein!"#q


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Das weiß ich nicht,aber wenn dem so ist wie auch manche in deinem forum Denken/Äussern,dann ist es umso trauriger das sich niemand von euch dagegen wehrt.

Es sind doch genug die wissen was da abgeht,trommelt alle zusammen die für euch kämpfen wollen und bildet wiederstand.
Arbeitet alles aus und setzt nen Riegel davor,kann doch wohl nicht so schwerr sein nen paar zu finden die mitziehen und für die gute Sache der Angler kämpfen wollen.


Man hat doch schon vor Monaten gewarnt was passieren könnte evtl.passieren wird,hört keiner oder will keiner hören.





Dabei wird hier immer erzählt,die meisten Angler sind mit der Arbeit der Verbände zufrieden,und die Norgler sind in der minderheit,der Angler Buschfunk trommelt leider was anderes.


#h


----------



## PatrickHH (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



gründler schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht,aber wenn dem so ist wie auch manche in deinem forum Denken/Äussern,dann ist es umso trauriger das sich niemand von euch dagegen wehrt.
> 
> Es sind doch genug die wissen was da abgeht,trommelt alle zusammen die für euch kämpfen wollen und bildet wiederstand.
> Arbeitet alles aus und setzt nen Riegel davor,kann doch wohl nicht so schwerr sein nen paar zu finden die mitziehen und für die gute Sache der Angler kämpfen wollen.
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht und nicht nur das Präsidium des Verbandes ist peinlich für Hamburg. Auch die Angler, die tatenlos zusehen und jede bittere Pille schlucken sind ein Armutszeugnis.

Viel mehr als informieren kann man derzeit leider nicht. Die Wenigen, die Probleme erkennen sind auf viele Vereine verteilt. Dort bekommen die Kollegen keine Mehrheit für einen Widerstand zusammen. Leider ist nur dieser Weg möglich, da der ASV absolut resistent gegen die öffentliche Meinung ist. Hat sich schon in vielen Fällen gezeigt.

Es gibt soviele Baustellen in Hamburg und auch viel Material aber noch mehr taube Ohren oder ignorante Angler. Schaut man sich hier oder auch bei uns das Interesse mal an, es ist erschreckend. Die Meisten kümmern sich um solche Geschichten nicht, im Gegenteil, diese wirken störend. Wenn es zuspät ist, ja da wird geheult und gejammert aber auch nur kurz.


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Die,die ihr erreichen könnt mit allen mitteln Unterlagen versorgen und immer wieder draufrumreiten bis es das letzte Hirn begreift.


Nicht weit von HH gibt es eine Initative gegen Windkraft,das sind nur 2-3 Dörfer,diese aber verhindern bis jetzt weiteren Ausbau des Netzwerks.

Man muss nur die richtigen Agumente und Tatsachen vorlegen,und das bis zum letzten Mitglied verbreiten verbreiten verbreiten.........das läßt so einige Zellen zum Nachdenken anregen,und vorallem mit *allen* Mitteln dagegen kämpfen.

Genauso wie es die da oben auch tun,egal ob ein Verband oder Politik,Mittel um das zu erlangen was man will gibt es viele...man schaue nur Nachrichten oder lese Zeitung was alles machbar ist wenn man nur will. 



#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



gründler schrieb:


> Nicht weit von HH gibt es eine Initative gegen Windkraft,das sind nur 2-3 Dörfer,diese aber verhindern bis jetzt weiteren Ausbau des Netzwerks.
> #h



Der unkritische,meinungspolitisch ferngesteuerte Volksmund sagt dazu neuerdings (aber auch zu ähnlich gelagerten Fällen)  Technologie-,Fortschritts-und Innovationsverweigerer.#dBloss alles akzeptieren was andere im stillen Kämmerlein aushecken.Es wird schon das beste sein...aber für wen?

Parallelen dazu gibts ja auch im normalen Leben,ja selbst in Angelvereinen|supergri.Jeder bekommt die Führung die er verdient..ja meist sogar gewählt hat.Wer hinterher moppert, hat bereits im Vorfeld was verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



> ja meist sogar gewählt hat.Wer hinterher moppert, hat bereits im Vorfeld was verkehrt gemacht.


Gott sei Dank kann man sich heute informieren (wenn man will)...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank kann man sich heute informieren (wenn man will)...



Stimmt Thomas,nur beim "wollen" hapert es manchmal bei einigen.
*Wird schon alles seine Ordnung haben* so meist das naive Gegenargument.

Wissen ist Macht..weiss nichts,macht nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Ja, ich weiss - und ich denke inzwischen auch, dass die Angler genau die Verbände und Funktionäre haben, die sie verdienen mit ihrer Passivität..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Viele wollen doch einfach nur fischen.:m

Wenns ganz dicke kommt klappt es auch irgendwann...steril korrekt und waidgerecht an der heimischen Spielekonsole


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der unkritische,meinungspolitisch ferngesteuerte Volksmund sagt dazu neuerdings (aber auch zu ähnlich gelagerten Fällen) Technologie-,Fortschritts-und Innovationsverweigerer.


 
Windparks wollen wir nicht, wegen der Umweltverschandelung
Wasserkraft verbaut unsere Gewässer
Atomstrom ist gefährlich
Kohle erzeugt CO2

Wo kommt also unser Strom zukünftig her?

Super Beispiel, das sich auch auf die Angelei ummünzen lässt. Wir brauchen keine Neinsager, sondern Leute die sagen, WIE es gemacht werden soll.
Also:
Wie erhalten wir trotz Angeldruck nachhaltig unsere Fischbestände? 
Wie gehen wir mit dem Tierschutzgesetz um, z.B. bzgl. C&R und Gemeinschaftsangeln?
Wie gehen wir mit der FFH-Richtlinie der EU um, z.B. bzgl. Kormoranmanagement?
...

Ich habe zu keinem der genannten Themen bisher aus der Anglerschaft Alternativvorschläge gesehen, die über ein "alle Regulierungen abschaffen" hinausgehen. Das ist ein bisschen wenig für eine Opposition.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



> Das ist ein bisschen wenig für eine Opposition.


Welche Opposition? 
Die organiserten nicken doch eh alles ab..
Da gibts keine Opposition...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



krickfan schrieb:


> Super Beispiel, das sich auch auf die Angelei ummünzen lässt. Wir brauchen keine Neinsager, sondern Leute die sagen, WIE es gemacht werden soll.
> Also:
> Wie erhalten wir trotz Angeldruck nachhaltig unsere Fischbestände?
> Wie gehen wir mit dem Tierschutzgesetz um, z.B. bzgl. C&R und Gemeinschaftsangeln?
> ...




Da könnte ich Dir jetzt auch selektives lesen vorwerfen.

Grade über Naturschutz habe ich oft genug geschrieben. Leider scheint das nicht so interesant zu sein. Auch mit Dir hat sich da keine fruchtbare Diskussion ergeben. Obwohl wir da in vielen Dingen übereinstimen.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Eines tages müssen sich einige wenige Verantworten müssen.

Ich freue mich schon tierrisch drauf.


#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



gründler schrieb:


> Eines tages müssen sich einige wenige Verantworten müssen



Mag sein,hoffentlich..aber erfahrungsgem.muss zuvor der Rest die Folgen krasser Fehlentscheidungen ausbaden.

@krickfan
Wir haben in D bereits Leute die sagen WIE es gemacht werden soll.Nämlich zahlungskräftige Lobbyisten.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mag sein,hoffentlich..aber erfahrungsgem.muss zuvor der Rest die Folgen krasser Fehlentscheidungen ausbaden.


 

Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder.........entweder aus Absicht,oder aus Zufall.

Bis Dato hat es kein System geschafft was es je auf Erden gab, dauerhaft zu überleben.

Also warten wir mal ab......

#h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grade über Naturschutz habe ich oft genug geschrieben. Leider scheint das nicht so interesant zu sein. Auch mit Dir hat sich da keine fruchtbare Diskussion ergeben. Obwohl wir da in vielen Dingen übereinstimen.


 
Ja, mag sein, dass ich in einigen Punkten auch nicht weit genug denke oder auf dem falschen Dampfer unterwegs bin.

Wir Angler verzweifeln doch meist an uns selbst. Wir schimpfen über Regeln und gleichzeitig führen sich einige (sicher die Minderheit) auf wie die Axt im Walde.
Sehr interessant finde ich dazu die aktuelle Diskussion der Dresdener Kollegen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160977&page=498

Auswüchse der Verbände wie in Hamburg sind absolut inakzeptabel, werden manchmal aber geradezu provoziert.

Auch Angler sind halt ein Abbild der Gesellschaft.  #q


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr interessant finde ich dazu die aktuelle Diskussion der Dresdener Kollegen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160977&page=498
> ....



schick mir bloß nicht noch mehr holzhacker in den trööt :g


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Jose schrieb:


> schick mir bloß nicht noch mehr holzhacker in den trööt :g


 
Ist doch aber wirklich zum Verzweifeln. Ich war vor zwei Wochen zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern (Lausitz). Habe an der Neiße drei meiner alten Kumpels beim Hechtangeln mit lebendem Köderfisch getroffen. Ich halte da natürlich meine Klappe, weil ich mir Freundschaften nicht wegen solchem Käse kaputt machen will, aber ******* ist es trotzdem was passiert, sobald die Leute Freiraum bekommen #d

Und ich wette, auch in Hamburg ist was dran an dem Vorwurf des unverhältnismäßigen Anfüttern durch einige schwarze Schafe. Das Ergebnis solcher "Eigenwerbung" für das Angeln sind dann generelle Anfütterverbote durch durchgeknallte Funktionäre, denen die Angler selbst Steilvorlagen liefern.


----------



## ivo (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Wahre Freundschaft hätte den dezenten Hinweis wohl verkraftet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ja, mag sein, dass ich in einigen Punkten auch nicht weit genug denke oder auf dem falschen Dampfer unterwegs bin.
> Ist meiner Meinung nach sekundär,solange man sich überhaupt Gedanken zum Thema macht.Es gibt im Leben ja nicht nur schwarz oder weiss.Schweigen,nichts tun und gemütlich abwarten ist der falsche Dampfer und die Blankoeinladung für zwar legale aber trotzdem fragwürdige Mehrheiten(siehe z.B. Wahlverhalten in D)
> 
> Wir Angler verzweifeln doch meist an uns selbst.
> ...



Wenn mir einer vor 30 Jahren den heutigen Zustand geflüstert hätte..ich hätte nach den bevorzugten Rauschmitteln gefragt


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Es geht zumindest mir nicht drum, ob ein Anfütterungsverbot an manchen Gewässern Sinn macht, sondern wie dieses in die öffentlichkeit, an den Angler gebracht wird.

Im Hohendeichersee sollen Angler verschimmelte Boilieteppiche gefunden haben und fotografiert haben. Es wäre für den Verband sehr wohl möglich gewesen, das Gewässer untersuchen zu lassen. immerhin wird sinnvollerweise durch die Fischereiabgage ein Biologe beschäftigt. Nach Abschluss der Gewässeruntersuchung, Stichproben am Angelgewässer und Tauchgängen hätte man etwas in der Hand gehabt. 

Hätten sich wirklich alle Vorwürfe bestätigt, hätte man auch Beweise gehabt und zum 01.01.12 das Anfüttern für dieses Gewässer verbieten können. Man hätte die Vereine fruhzeitig informiert, es auch auf die gewässer- bzw. Gastkarten drucken können. Eine Veröffentlichung mit Untersuchungsergebnissen, Fotos und Fakten hätten wenig Anlass für Spekulationen gegeben.

So erwarte ich es von einem *ANGEL*verband! Aber nicht so in Hamburg! Dort beschwert sich irgendein Taucher mit Dekompressionskrankheit und schon bekommt man Angst. Man will sich nicht mit echten Naturschutzverbänden anlegen und Bammel vor der Behörde hat man auch, will man doch auch weiterhin nett zusammen Kaffee trinken. Also Anfütterungsverbot aussprechen, die Angler halten eh die Fresse.

Ein guter Verband hätte sich nach einer geplatzten JHV auch richtig gut auf den 2. versuch vorbereitet, alles doppelt und dreifach überprüft. nicht aber in Hamburg, da ist man sich doch seiner Position ziemlich sicher! Warum also lästige Vorbereitung treffen, Wahlen kann man doch solange wiederholen, bis die Stimmen passen. Und klappt es auch nicht beim 3. mal, schadet doch Nichts.

Ich frage mich wirklich, was der verband 2010-2011 für mich als Angler getan hat, zumindest an positive ereignisse kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Der Verband wirbt damit, dass er unter die Oberfläche schaut. Warum taucht er nicht endlich ab?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Und warum bezahlt ihr den Verband dann weiter, statt auszutreten?
Warum werden dann nicht andere Leute gewählt?
Weils die Mehrheit so will oder so akzeptiert - selber schuld........

Kann ja keiner sagen, das die ganzen unsäglichen Geschichten (angefangen mit Gemeinschaftsfischen) nicht öffentlich wären.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Es geht zumindest mir nicht drum, ob ein Anfütterungsverbot an manchen Gewässern Sinn macht, sondern wie dieses in die öffentlichkeit, an den Angler gebracht wird.
> 
> Im Hohendeichersee sollen Angler verschimmelte Boilieteppiche gefunden haben und fotografiert haben. Es wäre für den Verband sehr wohl möglich gewesen, das Gewässer untersuchen zu lassen. immerhin wird sinnvollerweise durch die Fischereiabgage ein Biologe beschäftigt. Nach Abschluss der Gewässeruntersuchung, Stichproben am Angelgewässer und Tauchgängen hätte man etwas in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> ...




Vollste Zustimmung. Ich darf dazu auc auf diesen Thread verweisen, wo ich damals schon genau das geschrieben habe.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=224740&highlight=Taucher


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum bezahlt ihr den Verband dann weiter, statt auszutreten?
> Warum werden dann nicht andere Leute gewählt?
> Weils die Mehrheit so will oder so akzeptiert - selber schuld........
> 
> Kann ja keiner sagen, das die ganzen unsäglichen Geschichten (angefangen mit Gemeinschaftsfischen) nicht öffentlich wären.



Wer ist "ihr" Thomas?
Ich gehe mit der Sache an die Öffentlichkeit und halte nicht meinen Mund. Ich kann aber kein neues Präsidium wählen. Gut ich könnte aus meinen Verein austreten, ist das der richtige Weg? Sollen die 5% kritischen Angler jetzt auch noch die Segel streichen? Damit keiner mehr was sagt? Die Masse der organisierten Angler in Hamburg haben selbst Schuld, da gebe ich dir Recht. Die genannten 5% solltest Du aber nicht mit den Kleingeistern in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



> Die Masse der organisierten Angler in Hamburg haben selbst Schuld, da gebe ich dir Recht. Die genannten 5% solltest Du aber nicht mit den Kleingeistern in einen Topf werfen.


Stimmt so, haste recht.
Davon ab:
Nicht Angler sollen austreten, sondern die Vereine.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht Angler sollen austreten, sondern die Vereine.....



Das ist genau der Punkt. Wobei die Abhängigkeit von Verbandsgewässern da ein entscheidender Punkt ist.

Austreten müssten alle, oder zumindest die meisten. Und dann muss man ein Jahr darben, bis dem Verband die Puste ausgeht und er die Pacht nicht mehr zahlen kann.
Dann wäre diese unsägliche Maklermentalität zu Ende.

Das wird aber nicht geschehen, weil die Angler lieber ein Längerfristiges Ende Ihres Hobbys in Kauf nehmen, als einen kurzfristigen Verzicht.

Selber Schuld.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann muss man ein Jahr darben, bis dem Verband die Puste ausgeht und er die Pacht nicht mehr zahlen kann.



Zieh mal rein hypothetisch je nach Gewässer die Saure Gurken Zeiten und Schonzeiten raus und ratzfatz werden aus 12 Monaten 6-8.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt. Wobei die Abhängigkeit von Verbandsgewässern da ein entscheidender Punkt ist.
> 
> Austreten müssten alle, oder zumindest die meisten. Und dann muss man ein Jahr darben, bis dem Verband die Puste ausgeht und er die Pacht nicht mehr zahlen kann.
> Dann wäre diese unsägliche Maklermentalität zu Ende.
> ...



Da ist das Problem! nehmen wir mal unseren größten Verein, 100% der Mitglieder sind nur wegen der Verbandsgewässer dort Mitglied, ähnlich geht es allen Vereinen ohne eigene Gewässer. Keiner Dieser Angler würde auch nur einen Tag auf die Verbandsgewässer verzichten, leider. Und auch die Vereine mit Gewässern würden nicht austreten, dafür ist das Geklüngel mit dem Präsidium viel zu groß. 

Was bleibt also? Natürlich nur in der Fantasie, dafür hat kaum ein Verein in Hamburg genug Mumm! Den hanseatischen Anglerverband stärken, Abwanderung der Vereine zu diesen Verband. Der Verband hätte genug Mitglieder, um auch mit der Stadt in Kontakt zutreten und auf eine gemeinsame Pachtung der Verbandsgewässer zu bestehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



> Den hanseatischen Anglerverband stärken, Abwanderung der Vereine zu diesen Verband. Der Verband hätte genug Mitglieder, um auch mit der Stadt in Kontakt zutreten und auf eine gemeinsame Pachtung der Verbandsgewässer zu bestehen.


Dann macht halt endlich..


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann macht halt endlich..



Ich wäre sofort dabei, nur wer noch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Wie gesagt, dann habens die Hamburger auch nicht anders verdient, wenn sie sich in der Mehrzahl das so gefallen lassen...


----------



## ivo (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*

Für solche Situationen gibts doch die Revision. Die ist doch dann verpflichtet sich darum zu kümmern. Kann ja nicht sein, dass da Versammlungen am laufenden Band versaut werden. Das sind ja auch jedes mal Mitgliedsgelder die da verbrannt werden.


----------



## DrThomas (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: ASV Hamburg JHV der 3. Versuch*



ivo schrieb:


> Für solche Situationen gibts doch die Revision. Die ist doch dann verpflichtet sich darum zu kümmern. Kann ja nicht sein, dass da Versammlungen am laufenden Band versaut werden. Das sind ja auch jedes mal Mitgliedsgelder die da verbrannt werden.



wer aufmuckt wird abgemahnt... Hamburger Modell.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/uhoh3.gif  MMn gibt es hier zu viele Partikularinteressen in HH, und aktuell keine Alternative. Wo erfahre ich z.B. wie die Verpachtung der aktuell (wie lange noch?) vom VDSF angepachteten stadteigenen Gewässer entschieden wird und zu welchen Bedingungen?  Können da andere Interessengemeinschaften für die Pacht hamburger Gewässer überhaupt mit Berücksichtigung in den Behörden rechnen?  omtc TOm


----------

